# chefman



## chefman (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,is there anyone out ther who can give me any info. on what became of the Globtic Tokyo or the Globtic London


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

chefman said:


> Hi,is there anyone out ther who can give me any info. on what became of the Globtic Tokyo or the Globtic London


Hi chefman, don't know the answer but if you are new on here, you might be better asking in one of the other Forums, such as "messdeck" or on the "tanker" forum.
Best Wishes

Alan


----------

